# Kpi key preformance indicators تعال نعمل بمجال السلامة باحتراف



## safety113 (17 مارس 2010)

اليكم المؤشرات الرئيسية لتقدم العمل بكل مشروع
kpi key preformance indicators
انظر للمرفقات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد


----------



## shawky_srs (18 مارس 2010)

fhv; hggi td;


----------



## shawky_srs (18 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MYEMALS76 (18 مارس 2010)

Thank you


----------



## مسامرالسمار (5 فبراير 2012)

*....مشكور....
مشكور ......مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور
مشكور ............... .. .........مشكور
مشكور.........مشكور. ............. .........مشكور...... ...مشكور
مشكور............... مشكور........ .....مشكور.......... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..........مشكور...........................مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ..........مشكور
مشكور............... ........... .................... ........مشكور
مشكور............... ........ .................... .....مشكور
مشكور............... ..... .................... مشكور
مشكور............... .. ........ مشكور
....مشكور....
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور مشكور
من القلب *​


----------



## محمودالحسيني (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Tripoli.Ranger (10 فبراير 2012)

thank you so much


----------



## ahmedshe (14 فبراير 2012)

*thank you so much*


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح مح (16 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررر بارك الله فيك


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

thanks


----------



## fraidi (25 مايو 2014)

مشكوووووور


----------



## هيثم المغلس (26 مايو 2014)

الف شكرا لكم


----------



## fraidi (12 يونيو 2014)

Thanksssssssssssss


----------



## mostafa elhamzawy (24 ديسمبر 2014)

thank u very much


----------



## tarek safety (13 يناير 2015)

زادك الله من علمك ونفع بكم


----------

